# Getting frustrated with joining two circular pieces



## Luckyowen98 (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm having problems on joining two Cannon tubes that have been turned. I practiced on a couple dowel rods to try to get familiar with it, but I am just getting frustrated because I can't get it right. Can anyone comment on the topic? Any help would be greatly appreciated. The way they are positioned in the photos are how the joinery needs to be.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

If one side is blind glue them in the position you want then add two trim screws ??
That's my best guess from a thousand miles away keys away.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Mark where they overlap and file/chisle away about 1/2 the material on both pieces. Cut the lines first freehand with the band saw.


----------



## Luckyowen98 (Jan 25, 2016)

Madmark2 I think that's the route I'm going to go with it. It's out of hedge, so it will take a while, but I think that's the best route. Thanks


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

I am afraid This will not be a good solution.
Google "two cylinder intersection" and look at the pictures.
It seems you will have to make two angled cuts in each cannon if the two cannons are perpendicular.
It might be a little more complicated as your cannons are not cylindrical and not at right angle.

You might need to know descriptive geometry or how to use a CAD software.
Unless you do, not very helpful; but I would be sorry if you were ruining your pieces.

As an example, look at page 78 of this document

It is less complicated then it seems.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I might trace the curve onto each piece then make a series of kerf cuts down to that line with a hand saw then chisel out the remains.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

If it was me I would use a holesaw close to the same size as the bottom diameter. Drill out the top intersection so it's only about a 1/4-1/8" thick and get it around the the bottom one. See how I like the look or just drill it in half with the same size bit and glue two pieces onto the whole piece. If you go that route you can also dowel them to the whole piece. A forsner but would work well for drilling one of them in half better then a holesaw would.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

The sixth drawing page 78 of the document in my previous answer seems to give a simple enough answer.

cut straight along the red lines :


----------



## Luckyowen98 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thank you guys so much. I'm going to try all of the ideas on some scrap dowels before I give into this project. Thanks again. I really appreciate all of your info and insight on this.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

since the two are not exactly cylindrical, it is going to test your 
craftsmanship to no end !
good luck - looking forward to seeing your finished project.
if you can find some really soft material like balsa wood or
high density urethane foam to make a prototype it may help.
are they going to be painted or clear coated ???
[if they are going to be painted, Bondo is your friend].

Google: *"Crossed Cannons Images"* for some examples.










.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

> As an example, look at page 78 of this document
> 
> - Sylvain


GREAT article, saving it to my CAD folder!


----------



## Luckyowen98 (Jan 25, 2016)

John Smith, they will be clear coated with water based polyurethane.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Do these need to sit in the same plane? Nice turnings by the way.


----------



## Luckyowen98 (Jan 25, 2016)

No I'm going to have them sit proud of each other so I don't have to cut into both of them. I am thinking about cutting into one to make it fit around the other. Thank you


----------



## Luckyowen98 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thank you for all of your help. I will be posting pics on what route I went for these. I ended up using an angle grinder with the turbo plane to hog out most of the material on one of the cannon tubes. I wanted them to sit proud of each other, since real cross cannons are offset of each other. It is turning out pretty nice, but I will be posting some pics in the near future. Thanks again for all of the input.


----------

